# Teaching not to jump



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) Don't let them practice it. Only have them around people who will help you wtih training. This may mean temporary breaks from the dogpark.
2) When you have a helper, do many repetitions, not just one. Let the person have treats. Approach. Wait for the dog to sit. Helper feeds a treat. Helper walks a few steps away and comes right back. Repeat. A lot.
3) ONLY let well trained people help you. 
4) More repetitions.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I normally just tell people my dog is hyper - to explain why I'm reaching down and grabbing his collar - and I encourage them to come up and say 'hi'. So I physically keep him from jumping up and he is learning how to wiggle and say 'hi' to people without going overboard. 

We did the same when we had two goldens under 3, except I was reaching down and grabbing two collars instead of one. 

And some dogs learn restraint sooner than others, even if they still need verbal reminders to keep their feet grounded.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I keep Holly on a leash when I know someone is coming over...this stops the jumping, I keep her on the leash till she calms down...but then she starts barking.....UGH!


----------



## bradys_mum (Mar 16, 2010)

Bumping this up. I could use any other tips as well. I will try these in the future though.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I bought a clicker a while back thinking I was going to clicker train my dog (ie. Lincoln). I used it to get him to sit as he was only sitting on command when he felt like it!! I never really got the hang of it so didn't use it as I didn't want to screw him up. However, whenever he gets into one of his "moods", I just click and he sits. I used it the other day when we had company and surprisingly enough, it worked. I clicked and he sat......no jumping!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Laurie said:


> However, whenever he gets into one of his "moods", I just click and he sits. I used it the other day when we had company and surprisingly enough, it worked. I clicked and he sat......no jumping!


To others reading.... this is NOT how clicker training is done! Click when the feet are on the ground, and then feed a treat low (or from the floor. Repeat. A lot. Click when your dog is on the ground for half a second. And repeat. A lot.

To Laurie: I'm happy you were easily able to get the behavior you wanted!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> To others reading.... this is NOT how clicker training is done! Click when the feet are on the ground, and then feed a treat low (or from the floor. Repeat. A lot. Click when your dog is on the ground for half a second. And repeat. A lot.
> 
> To Laurie: I'm happy you were easily able to get the behavior you wanted!


Sorry, I should have specified "one of his moods" can be anything from doing zoomies in the house, to his bitey times, to wanting to jump. I can sense when he's going to jump and then I click......


----------

